# Make... the options



## holo (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi,

Where can I find all the options to configure my make.conf and my src.conf.

(make.conf to compile the ports)

I'm looking for in the freebsd.org site and do not find a complete list.

Thanks for your help


----------



## SirDice (Sep 15, 2010)

For src.conf see src.conf(5)

For make.conf you have to look at each port individually. Not all ports have those option menus but that doesn't mean there aren't any options to set. The port's Makefile will be your primary source of information.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 15, 2010)

There's a make.conf(5) manpage also, which unfortunately doesn't communicate the desirability of leaving CFLAGS alone.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 16, 2010)

See also /usr/share/examples/etc/make.conf.


----------



## fronclynne (Sep 16, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> There's a make.conf(5) manpage also, which unfortunately doesn't communicate the desirability of leaving CFLAGS alone.



Yeah, I blame inertia.  Back in the 4.x days of gcc 2.95, setting good CFLAGS actually made the system faster, but that was a while ago.

As to the OP's query about make.conf: the big things that I have set are 
	
	



```
KERNCONF=
CPUTYPE?=
MAKE_JOBS_NUMBER=
WRKDIRPREFIX=
```
& you don't really need any of those set in most cases besides CPUTYPE*

*you don't exactly _need_ CPUTYPE set, but it has virtually no downside, as long as you don't set it to something absurdly wrong


----------

